# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Luigiy & Elkido Scamming Elysium Players With Corrupt Game Master Crogge

## Nikusha'sServices

Dispute against: elkido & Luigiy
Hello everyone, Ownedcore Staff and Members, i would like to give you an information about Most Populated World of Warcraft Server Called Elysium Huge Account/Gold Scam.

Luigiy & Elkido Sold Insane Amount of characters, Gold which was Duplicated by Game Masters.






https://pp.userapi.com/c841333/v8413...vMeiQtX0sE.jpg

Elysium - World of Warcraft

Bokutox wanted to scamm me!

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

I Would Like to Ask Ownedcore and Other Forum Administration to make actions imediatelly.

Kind Regards Nikushaa

----------


## panduh

elysium is dead now

----------


## Nikusha'sServices

Elysium is getting back Online, All Gold Generated/Duped and All Accounts will be removed, im waiting for Ownedcore Administration to take action imediatelly against this Scammers. u can check Epicnpc Post also for More Proofs.

----------


## Nikusha'sServices

New Proof of Evidence Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## D3Boost

Thanks for reporting this but I don't entirely get it. Who exactly are you reporting? Please link their profiles on Ownedcore forums.

On the other hand, you are claiming that the game-masters of Elysium are helping out these players with this scam. We can't do anything to prevent that.

----------


## Nikusha'sServices

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...53-elkido.html

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...48-luigiy.html


Proof 1.



Proof 2. FAKE ADVERTISEING (HANDFARMED)



Proof 3. FAKE ADVERTISEING (SAFE AND SECURE ACCOUNTS WHICH WILL NEVER GET BAN, Removed & Banned Also Gold)



Proof 4. Fake Advertiseing (Lieing to Customers and Whole Ownedcore Community) (Handfarmed Gold, when it's Duplicated by Corrupt Game Masters)



Proof 5. Selling Duplicated Characters Which is removed. (They have Ready Pricelist and so on)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Proof 6. Making 500-2000g in 1 hour on 10 000 Populated Vanilla Realm (Impossible) selling Duped Gold

----------


## DvASystems

Thank you for reporting this. From what I can see there's pages long of drama I will have to sift through.
Closed until further notice.

I'll give out punishments once the investigation is complete.

----------


## DvASystems

Update:
tl;dr
WhiteKidney (System Admin) finds out that Crogge (GM) and Shenna (some useless GM with access to Paypal funds) has been stealing from Elysium.
Crogge generated accounts and gold which he has been selling to other gold sellers netting him a nice sum.
Shenna has stolen 3000$+(8x600$~) from the Elysium Paypal funds for 8 months or longer.

WhiteKidney together with other GMs backup the Elysium server and delete all other backups and source codes. Elysium 2.0 is LightsHope which will be relaunched later.
*HOWEVER
*
It is found out that WhiteKidney and another fellow GM(?) Radeghost used to sell Gold and Nostalrius (Elysium predecessor) exploits on Ownedcore for a long time meaning they are also implicated in the gold selling scheme even though WhiteKidney promises to hand out logs to help clear out the duplicated accounts and fake gold.
The upside however is that WhiteKidney has seemingly convinced a lot of the coders to join him on LightsHope (Elysium 2.0) which makes us believe that he's trying to save Elysium.

----------


## DvASystems

Investigation update:
As mentioned earlier, WhiteKidney had a gold seller and exploit background which he used to gain Crogge's trust and have him confess.
Crogge implicates Luigi and Elkido as they have a set amount of cut and are his trusted go-to guys.
Luigiy has also the same mentality as he can be seen from the Skype chatlogs offering a potential buyer a character he asked for if he waits. As he will surely contact his "guy" (to generate an account).

Elkido was also implicated in another scam with a certain user named Bokutox as well which we have banned several times here on OC.
As *MistiServices* said almost prophetically 2 weeks ago on EpicNPC



> I am more curios why @elkido is mentioned here few times tho.If its real elkido , account seller on private section it could be more deep than simple scam attempt.Who know whats going on behind scene and this "joke".


The rest is false advertising charges, conspiracy to commit fraud and attacking their competitors (as Crogge was a GM).

Conclusion:
Luigiy and elkido are to be banned effective immediately.

A note from me,
we have had people banned for false advertising and getting game accounts suspended. But I've never seen such a deep scheme involving a popular server shutdown.
This case is very similar to Order & Chaos Online's GMs selling characters and gold.

*To anyone who bought gold and accounts from these people: WhiteKidney has promised to remove and delete them.*

*Update: They are both banned on EpicNPC now too.*

----------


## DvASystems

Elkido has refunded victims. Ban reversed.

----------

